# Tillandsia and Distilled Water?



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello,

After being inspired by some really cool setups, I decided to try Tillandsia. I use Distilled Water for hand misting my terrariums but have read to NEVER use distilled on Tillandsia. Can anyone that has successfully kept Tillandsia share if they have used distilled successfully?

Thanks!

Jeanie


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

distilled water is too pure,and will pull nutrients from the plant. 
I use rainwater, spring water is good as well


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

what about RO?


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you for your replies! I currently buy my terrarium water per gallon so will switch to spring water. 

: )

Jeanie


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

RO is like distilled, pure H2O. Maybe you could use RO Right, an aquarium fertilizer, or another nutrient and mineral additive.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I use a really dilute solution of distilled and Dyna-Gro when I feed my tillies.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

frogparty said:


> distilled water is too pure,and will pull nutrients from the plant.
> I use rainwater, spring water is good as well


After reading this comment, I really pondered for a day on how this is possible. This really doesn't make sense to me. I just don't see how plain water could have the ability to actually remove nutrient from cells. Furthermore, rainwater is hardly any different than distilled water. They both have 0 conductivity and are stripped of everything.

I think the reason people say to stay away from distilled for watering Tillies (or probably anything) is that it has absolutely nothing in it and in the long run, the plant probably would not grow very well.

There is a bromeliad nursery in the area here that ONLY uses distilled and rainwater. I went there once to check out their rain retention unit and spoke to the owner about why he's doing that. He said b/c he likes to start at zero and work his way up. This way, he can give his bromeliads the exact amount of whatever they need and not have to worry about other trace elements or other things that may be in the water.

Do you have any documented research that shows that distilled water actually pulls nutrient from the plant? I would be very interested to read it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Took it from here
Air Plants Care

But on a more practical note, I think an easier explanation is that they get ferts from the water they come into contact with and the minerals it contains. All plants need minerals, the atp they produce isnt enough for prolonged sustainment


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

frogparty said:


> Took it from here
> Air Plants Care
> 
> But on a more practical note, I think an easier explanation is that they get ferts from the water they come into contact with and the minerals it contains. All plants need minerals, the atp they produce isnt enough for prolonged sustainment


Adenosine Triphosphate. Wow, haven't heard that term since highschool. Haha.

Okay, this website basically just said not to do it. They don't really give any explanation as to how that happens. This sounds like the telephone game. Someone probably said, "Be careful when using distilled water too much, it can hurt in the long run" and then it turned into, "Distilled water will kill your plants." Haha.

I forgot to mention I only use distilled on my 75 gal and its been distilled only since I started it (well I actually used rain water here and there when I had it).

Oct. 08 Freshly planted










March '09 Forgive the mess, its a plant trial viv.


















I guess I don't have an Tillandsia in there though...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Distilled water is often used to flush the mineral buildup from many plants and substrates but I have never heard of it pulling nutrients from plant tissue. I would not be at all concerned with using it on any plant but not solely since it has no nutrient value. If using it to add fertilizer to then you would need to have a fertilizer that replaces trace elements as well as some of the major elements.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I use nothing but RO water on my tillandsias and they are super brightly colored, growing and pupping like crazy. I dont see how it hurts at all. They're pulling nutrients from somewhere!

-Matt


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, this thread has had a very interesting dialogue! Thank you everyone for contributing your knowledge on this topic. 

Frogtofall, 
Beautiful vivs. I especially like the trial viv. Supplementing with rainwater sounds like an excellent water source. I live in a very dry climate but could harvest summer rain if I timed it right. You make a good point, I read websites that made it sound like osmosis would turn the till into a shriveled nutrient void jerky. 

McBobs,
Sounds like are having no problem at all with the RO! Good to know! 

There is so much variation in care it brings out the observation that plant care is an 'art' and a science. My plant care skills are improving but it is due to patience, observation and help from successful folks that share their information.

Thanks again all!

Jeanie


----------

